# Relaxing Songs?Music?Tracks?melodies?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

What are your suggestions please?

TM


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Some of the cd's adding weight in our van are (in no particular order!):
Fleetwood Mac, Enya, Beautiful South, Eagles. Fairport Convention, Neil Diamond, Texas, Corrs, Rolling Stones, Beatles, Dire Straits etc etc.
Relaxing? Well some more than others  

Alan


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Per chance to dream I downloaded a cd of Helen Long. It was all piano music so I was a bit dubious but I love it. I cannot imagine anyone not likeing it. She did the background music to a BAirways advert which first alerted me to her.

And something that stirs the mind are songs by Lisa Gerrard from the Oz Group Dead Can Dance although in the songs I have chosen she sings I think without the group or the grope as Dusty Springfield used to say. Ideal music for those solitary moments with a glass of Chivers Regal or better still the older Royal Salute which I have only found ever in the Victoria Sporting club and Dubai. (That's going back some years though as now I chill out with tea or Mango juice.  )

Probably best to test out on U tube as they should be there.

Here's one I made earlier


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

teemyob said:


> What are your suggestions please?
> 
> TM


Neil Young-Harvest Moon , James Taylor-Sweet Baby James ,Crosby Stills Nash and sometimes Young-Marakesh Express ,Deep Purple-Hush,Lynard Skynard-Sweet Home Alabama,Edgar Winter Group -Frankenstein,and the list goes on .


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

For myself,

I would add freebird and tuesdays gone by skynard,

Green grass & high tides by the outlaws;





Nantucket sleighride by mountain





Thats just a few to please the ears, otherwise i will be on here all day and get my wrists slapped for putting too many links on .. :wink:

Mick


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Another vote for Dire Straights especially "Brothers in Arms"

Early Bowie ballards like "Wild is the Wind"

Many Chris Rea tracks

The Eagles

Supertramp

Neil Young

James Taylor

Pink Floyd "Wish you were here"

James Blunt

Oh there are so many


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For a relaxing evening when your trying to wind down with a glass of wine I always like to switch off and tune in to this lovely little band.

Nice relaxing music to wind down to


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Romeo and Juliet Dire Straits
Brothers in arms " "
Why worry now " "
Sultans of swing " "
Are we in trouble now Mark Knopfler

The entire Mark Knopfler/Emmy Lou Harris cd "All the Roadrunning"
The entire Mark Knopfler cd "Privateering"

The entire cd "Screenplaying" Music composed for various films including Going Home, Cal and The Princess Bride, written and performed by, errrrrrrr, oh I remember, Mark Knopfler.


Guess who I am going to see May 18th in Geordieland????? :wink: :wink:


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Anythinig by JJ Cale is great driving music


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

The greatest country singer of all time, George Jones died last friday aged 81, he was revered by all his fellow artistes and referred to as The King, high praise indeed.

On my iPad, I have over 300 tracks of his songs and I just never ever tire of listening to them.

R.I.P. Possum.

Keith


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Absolutely anything by Matt Monro - perfect diction and tone - makes my wife cry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*thanks*

THANKS everyone.

Almost all on my playlist.

TM


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Almost all on my playlist.


Maybe not the one suggested by Barryd at a guess :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*must have*

Pour a glass of of cold white burgundy, sit in warm sunshine in a French field, perhaps overlooking a river. Put your headphone on and listen to......

Shostakivich, piano concerto No 2 Op2 symphony for strings..


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Try Echoes by Ludovico Einaudi - this is collection (best of) from his earlier albums. His music is often used for film/programme scores, and background music on tv. Also like Dylan, and many others already mentioned. Never took much notice of Amy Winehouse until just before she died, when I bought a triple jazz cd with various artists on (Capital Gold Jazz Legends) and then got Frank and Back to Black - a brilliant loss. Sadly, went the same early way as many other greats.
Other cds for good listening:-
1. Sergio Mendes and Brasil 66 - The very best of.
2.Cat Stevens - Remember, the ultimate collection.
3. The Chieftains - the wide world over.
4. Nat king Cole - 20 golden greats.
5. Fleetwood Mac - greatest hits - this is the early one with Pete Green containing Albatross, Man of the World etc.
Oh, where to stop. Love listening to music when on our travels. Wife reads, I listen to music.

DavidL


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Depends on what you like . . me, I love [some types of] Jazz, I wentt on to iTunes Internet radio, selected the Jazz podcasts [56 hours of them] and then downloaded them onto my iPod . . Perfeck :wink:


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

more modern stuff .....a band called Mae , album called " the everglow " , ..or Copeland , album " beneath the medicine tree "...... other bands The Juliana Theory and Deas Vail or my two sons band "my awesome compilation " can all be found on .. spotify ... u tube , my space ... from my sons band " butterflies " for chilled or " the theatre room " a bit more up beat ....Phil


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*guesses*



trevorf said:


> > Almost all on my playlist.
> 
> 
> Maybe not the one suggested by Barryd at a guess :lol: :lol: :lol:


Guessed it !


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Laura Marling, listening to her now.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

trevorf said:


> > Almost all on my playlist.
> 
> 
> Maybe not the one suggested by Barryd at a guess :lol: :lol: :lol:


Trev is the same age as me but clearly has thrown the towel in when it comes to music the big puff!

Motornouths suggestion of Brothers in Arms however is ultra cool and I sometimes play it but it makes me depressed.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

barryd said:


> [
> 
> Motornouths suggestion of Brothers in Arms however is ultra cool and I sometimes play it but it makes me depressed.


No Barry, it's the WAY you play it that makes you depressed :lol:


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I always thought people on Facts had taste, but nobody's mentioned Booker T & the MGs, although JJ Cale has so maybe there's hope

Malcolm


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

emjaiuk said:


> I always thought people on Facts had taste, but nobody's mentioned Booker T & the MGs, although JJ Cale has so maybe there's hope
> 
> Malcolm


YES!! GREEN ONIONS!! Quadrophenia! Leslie Ash up an Alley!!


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Lesley Ash yes, scooters no!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

My idea of chilling out music is completely different to that of my wife, she prefers ABBA and I like Metallica and Iron Maiden. To reach a compromise I have suggested a little S&M...

..."Symphony & Metallica" and not the handcuffs and whip sort (although that would be preferable to 'Dancing Queen'). I have downloaded a lot of unplugged and instrumental tracks which are apparently more acceptable as they don't make your ears bleed.

All time favorite is probably 'Brothers In Arms' which gets to me every time.


----------

